# How to patch up these small drywall holes in the ceiling?



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

I wasn't expecting these. I was getting rid of my current kitchen's old lights and putting in a bunch of recessed lights. After I took out the current big ceiling light I found that there are a bunch of holes in there. The biggest one is 1" diameter, the rest are like 1/2".

Also, the center peeling paint looks like original which was from 1957. I assume it's the lead paint. 

How to patch up the holes? And what to do with the peeling paint? Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Scrape off the loose paint and skim coat the area with drywall compound, let dry, knock off any high spots and skim coat again with very thin coat, . Then sand off with a fine dry wall sanding sponge. Then prime and paint.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

For the lead-paint safety: a nosha approved facemask and gloves - thoroughly vacuum when you're done . . . and vacuum some more.

I've found it best to remove as many items from the room as possible before scraping to ease this cleanup process.

But you shouldn't have too much if you're working in a small area.


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

For those 1" or 1/2" diameter holes, can I just use compound to plug it? Or do I have to enlarge it a bit to use a larger piece of dry wall to plug it?


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

A 1" hole is nothing. I've patched holes much larger than that. Pack some mud in it, scrape it smooth with a putty knife, let dry, sand, done.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

for the question of lead paint find out for sure .lowes and home creepo sells a test kit for about 20 dollars ,easy to use you will know right away.they have a web site and you can find testing video on youtube .with that said i doubt its lead paint .but hey what do i know:huh:. anywho how i handle holes of that size ill use 45 set its a quick setting mud mix with water. but you can use reg. joint compound. ok this is key:yes: , as for the holes depress in the holes slightly with the round end of a screw driver or the handle end of your putty knife,only slightly .depending on the size you could just skim over it wait till it dry and skim over it again .also i have tore a small piece of paper towel covered it it the mud balled it up and pushed it in the hole then skimmed over it . your going to have to skim over the perimeter of where the old light was ,a very light skim .if you take your time and sand prime and paint , it will turn out beautiful .for this i would use a high quality washable flat:wink:.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup:I agree, with ltd. use handle of knife or screwdriver to push everything hanging out of holes so they taper into the holes. use mud, right out of can/bucket, no mixing or thinning. apply mud by slapping it into the holes hard. making it go completely through hole and leave a good on top. when you see the mud begin to nipple out of hole, place a piece of drywall tape over hole, use your finger and push the tape and mud back in forming a dimple. let dry, as it dries it will suck the tape deeper into hole. then coat again, another piece of tape in a cross form. coat over both pieces of tape with bowed trowel, and taper to your satisfaction.

when you're happy? sand lightly and paint good quality paint.

without the tape, when mud is completely dry in say a couple weeks or a month? you'll see a hairline crack all around the hole.

as always, just my thoughts.

take what helps? ignore the rest!

coupe/Larry:thumbup:


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

If you have any fiberglass tape laying around you can cut a small ball and shove it in the 1" hole. Have had great success with this method and less cracking in the long run.


----------

